
The Twisted History of Your Favorite Board Game - prostoalex
http://blog.longreads.com/2015/03/12/the-twisted-history-of-your-favorite-board-game/
======
peapicker
Since the title said 'favorite' I was hoping this would be about Cities and
Knights of Catan... but in my heart of hearts, I knew it would be the despised
Monopoly.

